# Crankshaft pulley



## Calvin (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi,

I seem to have an oil leakon my MF135 coming from area where the breather pipe bolts to the timing cover. (level with the cylinder head gasket.)
I intend changing the Timing Cover gasket to see if this cures the leak.
Could someone please tell me the easiest way of undoing the timing pulley set screw. I have tried putting the engine in gear but without much success.
Also should the pulley come off without a puller as it seems too restricted to get one in.
I will also try and change the crankshaft seal - are there any problems changing these.

Thanks in anticipation of your replies.

Cal.


----------

